# Weirdly, there's nothing about this on the web



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

So can people on a Zoom call see what you are doing in your browser? For example if you minimize the Zoom screen and open a tab and are doing work or reading from a site? I am not talking about screen sharing. I mean, is what you are doing simultaneously with the Zoom meeting hidden from view?

Also, what is this about Zoom hosts being able to see how long you are "focused" on the meeting?


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

usingpc said:


> Weirdly, there's nothing about this on the web


Very likely not true then. Sounds like the ramblings of one of these paranoid conspiracy theorists. :wink:

What is zoom anyhow? Never heard of it.


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

Can I get some help?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Deejay100six said:


> Very likely not true then. Sounds like the ramblings of one of these paranoid conspiracy theorists. :wink:
> 
> What is zoom anyhow? Never heard of it.


Zoom is a conferencing app. You'll see other threads about it on TSF. I recommended not getting involved due to security problems. Microsoft has a better solution. Microsoft Teams.


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

Corday said:


> Zoom is a conferencing app. You'll see other threads about it on TSF. I recommended not getting involved due to security problems. Microsoft has a better solution. Microsoft Teams.


But I still need to know if anyone can see you when you are doing something else.


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

Define, "see when you are doing something."

All they can see is what you have within camera shot at your end by default. I know of some people who elect to join zoom meetings with their webcams turned off (or masked) when there is nothing they need to present that would require them to be visible.

When I've used Zoom on the phone I can see exactly what "the other end" sees as a small screen within the screen. The same is true as far as PC based sessions, except that if there are very large numbers of participants one generally has only the active presenter taking up full screen (or a large area) and everyone else is a tiny inset or you can choose to hide them from view.

If you don't want what you're doing to be seen, at all, cover your webcam and make sure that any screen sharing function (which I have not used, but I recall as being available) is disabled.


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

britechguy said:


> Define, "see when you are doing something."
> 
> All they can see is what you have within camera shot at your end by default. I know of some people who elect to join zoom meetings with their webcams turned off (or masked) when there is nothing they need to present that would require them to be visible.
> 
> ...


Yes, that's all the camera view stuff, I know, thank you. I mean whether you are visible through your camera or not, if you minimize the Zoom session and open your browser and do something else, nobody can see what you are doing right? The only things visible to Zoom are things that go through Zoom?


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

usingpc said:


> Yes, that's all the camera view stuff, I know, thank you. I mean whether you are visible through your camera or not, if you minimize the Zoom session and open your browser and do something else, nobody can see what you are doing right? The only things visible to Zoom are things that go through Zoom?


I don't know whether minimizing one's Zoom window puts any sort of virtual blinder over the webcam feed or not. I've never had reason to try it.

People never appear to be 100% focused, every second, in real meetings and it's incredibly common to multi-process when in Zoom meetings, both for legitimate reasons relating to what's going on or to stave off boredom.

I don't know what you think anyone is going to see unless your camera is set up such that the viewpoint is from across the room and with a full body in frame.


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

You are choosing to use a program that gives some remote access to your computer, so technically it's possible for it to be transmitting things other than just the picture from your webcam, and the sound from your Mic.

However, it is not at all likely, since Zoom is being used by a great many people, and because of this it's security has been scrutinised quite closely. I'm sure if it was transmitting anything other than what it's expected to, that this would have been noticed by the security experts who have scrutinised it.

As Corday said, if you're worried about what it's transmitting, then use a product from a trusted supplier like Microsoft instead.


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

Gary R said:


> You are choosing to use a program that gives some remote access to your computer, so technically it's possible for it to be transmitting things other than just the picture from your webcam, and the sound from your Mic.
> 
> However, it is not at all likely, since Zoom is being used by a great many people, and because of this it's security has been scrutinised quite closely. I'm sure if it was transmitting anything other than what it's expected to, that this would have been noticed by the security experts who have scrutinised it.
> 
> As Corday said, if you're worried about what it's transmitting, then use a product from a trusted supplier like Microsoft instead.


Again, I'm not talking about some super particular issues. I'm simply asking a basic question: when you are on Zoom can you be somewhere else on your browser and is that a completely separate "portal" if you will. And it's weird that nobody ever asks this or has written about it. Or maybe I'm just being dumb and it's too ridiculous a question to ask, the answer for which would be "of course they can't see outside of the zoom portal!"


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

One of the reasons Zoom has been criticized is "Zoombombing". This is when uninvited parties enter the conference. Zoom was supposed to fix this 3 months ago, but last week a commencement get together was "zoombombed" and pornography videos joined the conference.
usingpc: To definitely answer your question is impossible. Let's just say you're probably safe based on what's limited on camera view and if you go to another screen while on your browser you're most likely safe, but can't be 100% sure.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You might also spend some time reasearching the info published by Zoom https://support.zoom.us/hc/en-us/articles/115001077226-Hiding-or-showing-my-video-on-my-display


----------



## djbillyd (Jul 25, 2010)

usingpc said:


> Yes, that's all the camera view stuff, I know, thank you. I mean whether you are visible through your camera or not, if you minimize the Zoom session and open your browser and do something else, nobody can see what you are doing right? The only things visible to Zoom are things that go through Zoom?


No. Period.


----------



## Kauri (Feb 16, 2013)

I suspect what you want to know is, can you browse Facebook or another website while you are supposed to be in a work conference. The answer is, what your camera can see through the lens is what they can see. So they can *not* see what you are looking at but they can see that you are not paying attention.


----------



## Pursya (Feb 27, 2008)

As mentioned by Corday, Zoombombing was a big thing pre-Covid 19.
I thought they would have taken steps to tighten up the security protocols, but clearly they haven't done a good job.
https://www.mercurynews.com/2020/05...lafayette-officials-reassess-public-meetings/
Anything that you allow into your digital devices can potentially be used to infiltrate your device. Therefore it would be best to be cautious about using things like online banking while the Zoom app is operating.
Never assume you are completely safe and you should be ok.


----------



## rockstat (Mar 8, 2008)

I currently use zoom on my pc as part of work. I can confirm that if you have Webcam turned on and minimize zoom, people can still see you.

As far as seeing your browser activity, they can't see it until and unless you share your screen actively with the group.


----------



## LivingNY (Feb 2, 2012)

usingpc said:


> So can people on a Zoom call see what you are doing in your browser? For example if you minimize the Zoom screen and open a tab and are doing work or reading from a site? I am not talking about screen sharing. I mean, is what you are doing simultaneously with the Zoom meeting hidden from view?
> 
> Also, what is this about Zoom hosts being able to see how long you are "focused" on the meeting?


Unless you turn off your camera (there is a button to stop video as well as to mute audio at the bottom of your zoom screen) they can see you whether you have the browser open or not. Look at the light by your camera, if its on then they see you. You can stop your camera from recording but you are still part of the meeting, so they know you didn't leave, they just won't be able to see what you are doing.

Here's a link to a YouTube tutorial about Meeting Controls. https://www.youtube.com/embed/ygZ96J_z4AY?rel=0&autoplay=1&cc_load_policy=1


----------



## gremlinkurst (Apr 5, 2008)

*ANY* application that you use to share camera view presents a security liability. The security-conscious should *always* disable the camera when it's not being intentionally used. Too, on system restart and/or reboot, you should ensure that hardware is still disabled.

Don't get me *STARTED* on phone-based GPS applications. Big Brother isn't required by law to procure warrants to surveil and record "transmissions conducted by wireless means and therefore considered public broadcasts."


----------



## sdad222 (Aug 15, 2007)

I like Zoom as apposed to Skype because Zoom allows you to use a background picture so people see you in the background picture, as opposed to seeing you in a messy room.


----------



## djbillyd (Jul 25, 2010)

gremlinkurst said:


> *ANY* application that you use to share camera view presents a security liability. The security-conscious should *always* disable the camera when it's not being intentionally used. Too, on system restart and/or reboot, you should ensure that hardware is still disabled.
> 
> Don't get me *STARTED* on phone-based GPS applications. Big Brother isn't required by law to procure warrants to surveil and record "transmissions conducted by wireless means and therefore considered public broadcasts."


But the original question was 'could someone else see what's on your screen' while you are on a ZOOM conference. The true answer is "No". The "scenarios" could go on forever, the "what if's" even longer. But nobody can "see your screen" from your ZOOM connection. It would, literally, have to be a "hack job". In which case, you don't have to be on ZOOM for your desktop to be seen, without your knowledge. A hack is, just that, a hack.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

And nobody has a mirror behind them?


----------



## jonnyb (May 23, 2006)

Deejay100six said:


> Very likely not true then. Sounds like the ramblings of one of these paranoid conspiracy theorists. :wink:
> 
> What is zoom anyhow? Never heard of it.


Yeah! I don't think they can see what your doing on your computer. Yeah! That's right. BTW, what is a computer anyhow?:rofl:


----------



## jonnyb (May 23, 2006)

djbillyd said:


> But the original question was 'could someone else see what's on your screen' while you are on a ZOOM conference. The true answer is "No". The "scenarios" could go on forever, the "what if's" even longer. But nobody can "see your screen" from your ZOOM connection. It would, literally, have to be a "hack job". In which case, you don't have to be on ZOOM for your desktop to be seen, without your knowledge. A hack is, just that, a hack.


What if you are wearing big glasses and they can see the reflection? If you were looking at porn then they would see naked people or some flesh reflecting from your glasses easily. That would be embarrassing huh? :nonono: "Hey!, Pay attention and stop looking at porn, dimwit!"


----------



## jonnyb (May 23, 2006)

britechguy said:


> Define, "see when you are doing something."
> 
> All they can see is what you have within camera shot at your end by default. I know of some people who elect to join zoom meetings with their webcams turned off (or masked) when there is nothing they need to present that would require them to be visible.
> 
> ...


You can adjust the screen where everbody is in the same size screen too. Whenever someone talks a yellow line appears under their picture then. But yes there are settings that you can tweak to see different views. You can also put palm trees and a beach or something else behind you so you look like you are on some tropical island which is kool.


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

jonnyb said:


> You can adjust the screen where everbody is in the same size screen too. Whenever someone talks a yellow line appears under their picture then. But yes there are settings that you can tweak to see different views. You can also put palm trees and a beach or something else behind you so you look like you are on some tropical island which is kool.


But, who cares?

This isn't about what various views you can set up, or the fact that you can use virtual backgrounds.

The original question was whether other Zoom users can "see what you're doing" and, given what's come afterward, that's meant literally. And the literal answer is, "They can only see what you allow to be fed out, whether via the camera (the most usual), or one of the screen sharing options."

No one on the other side of your computer can come in and see what you've got up in your browser, what online puzzle you're working to stave off boredom, etc., etc., etc.

At this point I don't know how that has not been made abundantly clear, so much so that even what I've offered above should have been unnecessary.

If you want to discuss the features of Zoom that should be a separate thread, and on the software forum.


----------



## djbillyd (Jul 25, 2010)

britechguy said:


> But, who cares?
> 
> This isn't about what various views you can set up, or the fact that you can use virtual backgrounds.
> 
> ...


I don't know, there are no RAEL scenarios that haven't been covered, and then we get hit with a "What if"! Don't know anything else to say.:nono:


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

djbillyd said:


> I don't know, there are no RAEL scenarios that haven't been covered, and then we get hit with a "What if"! Don't know anything else to say.:nono:


You can wag that finger all you want. The content of the topic stands to illustrate what I've asserted.

If you have some specific concern, then raise it. Vague "concerns" can be tossed about with abandon, and mean nothing.

[P.S.: Based on your Like of some of my posts I may be misreading you, I really still can't clearly understand your intent, but it seems to be taking me to task. If it isn't, then ignore this message, other than to perhaps post a clarification of your own.]


----------



## djbillyd (Jul 25, 2010)

britechguy said:


> You can wag that finger all you want. The content of the topic stands to illustrate what I've asserted.
> 
> If you have some specific concern, then raise it. Vague "concerns" can be tossed about with abandon, and mean nothing.
> 
> [P.S.: Based on your Like of some of my posts I may be misreading you, I really still can't clearly understand your intent, but it seems to be taking me to task. If it isn't, then ignore this message, other than to perhaps post a clarification of your own.]


You TOTALLY misread my post. I said, in an earlier post, that these "scenarios" and "what if's", can be without end. And then, we get a "What if"! You are point on in every post. This "what if" poster is who I was wagging my finger at. I intended to quote him, but apparently didn't. I apologize for misguiding you. And misspelling REAL couldn't have helped either! We are in lock step, it appears on all of this.:thumb:


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

djbillyd said:


> You TOTALLY misread my post.
> .
> .
> .
> We are in lock step, it appears on all of this.:thumb:


Thank you, sincerely, for your clarification. I really didn't know quite what to do with that last post, and it seemed completely removed from all that had come before from you, but I have seen people "do a 180" on more than one occasion and its inexplicable whenever it happens.

While a foolish consistency may be the hobgoblin of little minds, genuine logical consistency is anything but.


----------

